# vocal mics for live performance...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've been using shure beta 57s for years.

they are probably the best mics for the price.

but, my voice seems to be mid-range heavy, and shure 57s and 58s seem to me to amplify that quality, and not necessarily in a good way.

i often wonder if i shouldn't be shopping for a more "transparent" mic.

can anyone suggest a good, inexpensive vocal mic with excellent feedback rejection?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a look at the Audix OM6. They are very smooth sounding and have the best feedback rejection of any mic I have tried on loud stages. The only downside is that you have to stay close to the mic as level drops off quickly if you move away.

Another lower priced winner is the Sennheiser E840. I use them exclusively for festival stage vocals and always get a good reaction from performers, even those that spec other, more expensive mics on their rider.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Have a look at the Audix OM6. They are very smooth sounding and have the best feedback rejection of any mic I have tried on loud stages. The only downside is that you have to stay close to the mic as level drops off quickly if you move away.
> Another lower priced winner is the Sennheiser E840. I use them exclusively for festival stage vocals and always get a good reaction from performers, even those that spec other, more expensive mics on their rider.


...much appreciated!

i had an opportunity to buy audix mics direct when my former bassist worked for the canadian distributor - i regret not taking advantage of that now.

i may be going to steve's music on sunday. i'll do a bit of research, and maybe pick up one or the other while i'm there.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

...another favourite to try is the EV ND967. I also like the EV ND767. 

I keep 1 SM58 in my mic chest just to satisfy an artist that absolutely insists on using it, otherwise I use Senheiser and EV almost exclusively. I absolutely love the Audix mics, and used them exclusively for one season. Unfortunately, a lot of acts I work with have no clue how to listen to themselves and work the mic. Mixing the Audix mics with someone drifting in and out of their very limited (but lovely) sweet spot proved to be a nightmare.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I love my audix om5 for my vocals; both live and for home recording. 
Used to use the om2, it was great for open mic gigs. and it was a bit more forgiving so you didnt have to be right on the mic.

Heard senhieser made great mics too, just never tried them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like ronmac's advice above. 

Sennheiser has been my go to mic for many years...um, let me look...e865. Not expensive, by my recollection.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been using my 58's for over 40 years now and will continue to do so. However, a drummer/friend of mine gave me back a microphone had I loaned him 25 years ago to mic one of his drums. I had forgotten about it until he mentioned it. Turns out it was a AKG D2000E. Not knowing if it worth keeping, I tested it against my Shure SM58's. It turns out the 58's have a built in bass (lows) compared to the AKG. The clarity of the AKG was amazing but the bass was missing. I could add it with the bass control knob but I soon realized why the 58's are still so popular after all these years. The lows that these mikes reproduce is still very popular to a majority of singers.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

+1 on the Audix and the OM6 and the EV ND967 for mic's that dont "overdue" the mids... The EV Raven is another i would add to the list.

Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Played a little community event up north in August where a very nice brand new Yorkville p.a. was supplied (with a great sound man) and Beyer mics, though I didn't get the model I was impressed. It was one of those situations wher I was just going to hand him my Sennheiser but he asked me if I'd try the Beyer first and he was right, very nice. I've since encountered other folks who dig Beyers.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

This is what I use:

http://www.carvinguitars.com/products/single.php?product=M50&cid=34

Cheap, works well, sounds just as good as any other (don't blame the mic if you can't sing, lol) and comes with a 20' cable, to boot!

Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Over the years I've tried various alternatives to the standard Shures, including Sennheiser, Beyer, Audix, but I always end up coming back to 58's and 57's.I can get the sound I want out of any good mic, but the Shures are simply the toughest.For someone who has decent mic technique, I like a 57. For most singers a 58 is best IMO. It's the same cartridge but a singer with poor mic technique will often over modulate a 57.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Over the years I've tried various alternatives to the standard Shures, including Sennheiser, Beyer, Audix, but I always end up coming back to 58's and 57's.I can get the sound I want out of any good mic, but the Shures are simply the toughest.For someone who has decent mic technique, I like a 57. For most singers a 58 is best IMO. It's the same cartridge* but a singer with poor mic technique will often over modulate a 57.*


That's me!!! That's why I use a 58 

I've tried a few others (senns, an AKG of some type, myriad others that I can't recall) and I keep coming back to my 58. It just works for me. Then again, I do primarily backing vocals. If I were doing lead vocals, I might begin to encounter some of the issues others have. 

Another guy in my band has the Sennheiser e845 and loves it. His voice sounded very muddy and often got lost in the mix through a 58, but through the Senn, it's pretty decent. I guess it depends on the voice.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

A guy at L&m pointed me towards a Beyer not sure of the model it was supposed to be comparable to a 58, sounded ok but feedback rejection sucked compared to my old Audix om2.
The Beyer was returned a day or 2 later....

I would take both an audix om2 or a plain ol 58 over that beyer, maybe the more expensive beyer's sound better but I found that particular one unusable in a loud jamming enivironment. Therefore wouldnt even consider using it on stage.


----------

